# Moving to New Cairo in 2 weeks.



## Guest

Hi Everyone,

I am moving to New Cairo in 2 weeks time, starting teaching at a British international school. I've not seen any post on what it's like living in New Cairo...could someone please let me know. Is there a gym I can join in New Cairo? Would love to get together with expat living in New Cairo.

Thanks.


----------



## Lanason

There are many British international schools - Which one 

Rehab sporting club has a great gym

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

NCBIS. My apartment is apparently 5 minutes walk from the school and it would be nice to have a gym to go to. Is Rehab sporting club close to the school? Thanks


----------



## Lanason

Madeeha said:


> NCBIS. My apartment is apparently 5 minutes walk from the school and it would be nice to have a gym to go to. Is Rehab sporting club close to the school? Thanks


Both my kids are at NCBIS !!! Years 9 and 11. There is a great community about the school - it's the best expat school by far.
rehab is about 15 mins by car and you need to live in rehab or to be signed in by s member. I'm guessing the sports staff will point you in the right direction. 

Touch rugby is playing at school on Friday mornings - Ollie (13) plays in the school team and I have made a "guest" appearance - pulling a hamstring in my second game :-(

You will enjoy - what subject are you teaching?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guest

Hi Adrian,

Expat community is a small world...Thanks for the information. I am teaching chemistry and very excited about working there. I am not very athletic, my way of exercising is walking/hiking...it keeps me healthy, and I wasn't sure how much hiking I would be able to do in the desert heat, so that's why I wanted to join a gym.


----------



## gerhardme1954

New Cairo is above the pollution, so great on that score, and I like playing golf at Katemeya, but for the rest? In my opinion too far away from the action, meaning living in polluted Maadi works out best. I work in New Cairo, but wont live there, not really anything apart from the two country/sports clubs, and you cannot do that every single weekend! You will find yourself travelling to Maadi very often, and it is far.


----------



## Guest

Okay thanks, that is good to know. I prefer to travel two days a week for recreation, than five days a week for work…I’ve done that before and it’s not fun and promised myself that I’ll never do it again.


----------



## txlstewart

Madeeha said:


> Okay thanks, that is good to know. I prefer to travel two days a week for recreation, than five days a week for work…I’ve done that before and it’s not fun and promised myself that I’ll never do it again.


I teach in New Cairo as well, but live in Maadi Degla . It may be a bit longer to commute to work, but the plusses of living in Maadi are huge. There are organized youth sports leagues for your children. There are two expat clubs that offer a nice refuge from the busy pace of life. Food is good and reasonably priced. There are other children for yours to play with. The CSA offers a nice gym as well as a library, coffee shop, and a variety of tours, etc. Maadi is very laid back and relatively clean and quiet. You can walk to shops and restaurants. Taxis are easy to hail as well. 

New Cairo does not have a lot of restaurants or entertainment options. There isn't a lot of expats. I have a friend who moved to a lovely villa in Kattameya. She drives to Maadi every weekend. She said that she regrets the move. (She is British.) The utilities are very expensive there, too. (All buildings are constructed of concrete, including the roof, so they get VERY cold in the winter!

It gets surprisingly cold in the winter, so bring slippers, warm clothes to lounge around your home, and a winter coat! 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lanason

Madeeha said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Expat community is a small world...Thanks for the information. I am teaching chemistry and very excited about working there. I am not very athletic, my way of exercising is walking/hiking...it keeps me healthy, and I wasn't sure how much hiking I would be able to do in the desert heat, so that's why I wanted to join a gym.


the kids go hiking for D of E (international award) in wadi degla desert and only about 20 mins from school - great place to go. Dave P and the other teachers will fill you in - some go cycling there as well.

Two great views on where to live :-
Maadi is more populated with expats but not as clean and quiet as rehab or katameya which are gated compounds. 
Katameya does not have the shops and restaurants however the expat community is strong but you have to get in with the crowd (not as easy to meet people in cafes)

I work in 10th of ramadan so Maadi not an option. We do visit BCA and go shopping as cost of fuel is so low not an issue. My kids would like to live in Katameya cus all their mates are there


----------

